# getting closer



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

Don't have the due dates on my females bought them breed n didn't know it I called the people n they didn't know 
1. Baby
2. Brownie
3. Elmo
4 socks Brown boots black n white


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

pretty does! looks like kids very soon!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! Do you know what the buck is or did the previous owners have multiple?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I expect Baby--the first, white doe--to go soon. Elmo's pic is at an awkward angle, but if she is a first timer, I'd say she has a couple more months. The others--I can't guess anything from those angles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

Brownie kidded today 1 doe


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

The male was a black n white pygmy only male they had


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

louisana2569 said:


> Brownie kidded today 1 doe


so cute!! congrats!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

wow! already! she's a sweet little one!


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

Baby pic today do y'all think she's getting closer to kidding


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She looks close.


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

Still waiting on babies for the 4 I have left breed


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

Baby babies 1 male 1 female had to help her kid both babies were breach


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Glad you were there to help.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

aww so cute


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

Better pic


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look like they are doing well


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are all very precious! I can imagine you are going to have so much fun with them while you wait on the other girls! 
So glad you were there to help, 1 breech can be rough, but 2, wow! I hope mom is doing well 

How are your other does doing?


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

The first kid as a boy n had 1 leg bent back the second was the girl n had both legs bent back 

The other 3 r doing fine just getting more bigger


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

Socks kidded 1 boy just boots n Elmo left


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You've got some very beautiful kids there!!! Congrats and well done (so far)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

